# Survey (Online Coffee Shops)



## Dmitry (Jan 19, 2010)

Dear forum visitors,

I hope that I won't disturb you if I ask for a small favor. I am conducting an academic research into the consumer popularity of online coffee and tea shops and unfortunately I couldn't find any independent resource where this subject would be widely discussed. Therefore I ask you, if you have a couple of spare minutes, could you please comment on two sets of questions on my survey:

- 17 questions on how the features of online Coffee shops may drive your purchasing decisions?

- 8 online shops (mentioned in the previous post) to say if you ever heard of them.

The link to the survey: http://noomay.com/survey/index.php?sid=54212&lang=en

Thank you very much for your help.

Sincerely yours,

Dmitry Mikhailov

E-mail: [email protected]


----------

